# At What Age Is A Bunny Hop Worrisome?



## Jo_in_TX

I've done a search, but would like the age to be narrowed down a bit, if possible. 

Teddy still bunny hops, sometimes; she's going to be 9 weeks old on Sunday. At what age do I start to worry?

Anyway, I seem to recall that most of my pups bunny hopped - even the small shih tzu, and I thought it was so cute. Now, I can't wait until Teddy outgrows it. 

She does have a nice, straight up "sit," and sleeps in various positions comfortably from what I can tell.


----------



## rooandtree

I would like to know this too since my pup does it sometimes at 19 weeks....it scares me because that is a sign of hip problems


----------



## Elaine

You've got a long ways to go before the bunny hop means anything. It's usually not until they are almost a year of age and they aren't gangly anymore, before you should be worried. It's very normal in puppies.


----------



## zyppi

She's a puppy. 

Ehjoy!


----------



## Kev

Does anyone know a video of a dog bunny hopping? I think my dog does it but only when he sprints.


----------



## Kev

Also note, my pup runs normally while he is chasing the flirt pole


----------



## Kev

At 0-12 seconds, you can see the transition of the gait.
The dog starts bunny hopping when he is asked to sprint. To me it seems normal.
You can also see him run at 48 seconds.




However, this video seems to be the more correct gait when the dog runs.


----------



## Elaine

I can't tell anything from your video except that he seems tight in the rear. You would need a better video of him just running, not a sprint, to be able to tell much of anything.


----------



## Jax08

In these videos, you can see Jax's range of motion in the back is very small. She barely moved her rear legs independently. However, after chiropractic adjustment, her range was much better. She has mild HD in both hips. I believe she is about 2 yrs in these videos.


----------



## wildo

off topic, but Jax08- is that your backyard, or your agility instructor's? Awesome!


----------



## Jax08

My friend/Instructor. It's a very nice little area.  I don't have a flat spot on our 2 acres.


----------



## Jax08

Video 3 really shows her gait as she passes back by me. You can't see it when she's stretched out running for her ball but can when she brings the ball back. It was hard to get video. She kept wanting to bring the ball back to me instead of Laurie.


----------



## drmanishbhattarai

is it normal for a puppy 10 weeks old to bunny hop while running . my puppy does that?? help !!


----------

